# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maagklachten tips - Artikel

## Agnes574

Tips bij Maagklachten

Veel mensen hebben af en toe last van hun maag. 
Maagklachten kunnen verschillende oorzaken hebben. 
Sommige mensen krijgen maagklachten als ze te veel, te vet of sterk gekruid voedsel eten. Een teveel aan maagzuur kan de maag irriteren. 
Veel koffie of alcohol irriteren het maagslijmvlies en zorgen voor meer maagzuur. Het kan ook zijn dat u zure of koolzuurhoudende drank, of pepermunt niet goed verdraagt. 
Sommige medicijnen zoals pijnstillers kunnen het maagslijmvlies beschadigen. Ook door roken kan er een ontsteking of beschadiging van het maagslijmvlies ontstaan. 
Voedsel komt via de slokdarm in de maag. Bij sommige mensen sluit de overgang tussen slokdarm en maag niet goed. Het maagzuur kan dan in de slokdarm komen en daar het slijmvlies irriteren. Dit geeft vaak pijn achter het borstbeen. 
Ook spanningen kunnen een rol spelen bij maagklachten.
Hoewel het vervelend is, kan het meestal geen kwaad. Het gaat meestal vanzelf over. Als u voortdurend maagklachten heeft, is er misschien wel iets meer aan de hand. Het kan zijn dat het slijmvlies van de maag en/of de slokdarm ontstoken is.

De volgende maatregelen kunnen vaak helpen de maagklachten te voorkomen:
 Neem de tijd om rustig te eten en kauw uw voedsel goed.
 Eet op regelmatige tijden.
 Eet niet te vet en neem kleine porties. Neem bijvoorbeeld vijf kleine maaltijden per dag, in plaats van drie grote.
 s Avonds laat eten geeft vaak klachten. Eet de laatste drie uur voor u naar bed gaat niet meer.
 Veel mensen verdragen bepaald voedsel slecht. Niet elke maag reageert hetzelfde. Als u geen maagklachten meer heeft, kunt u uitproberen waar u weer last van krijgt.
 Koffie, sterke thee, alcohol en frisdrank met prik kunt u beter niet nemen.
 U kunt beter stoppen met roken.
 Spanningen zijn vaak moeilijk aan te pakken. Praten over uw problemen kan helpen om spanningen te verminderen.
 Als u vooral s nachts last heeft van brandend maagzuur of pijn, dan kunt u de poten aan het hoofdeinde van uw bed met tien centimeter verhogen. Het maagzuur komt dan niet zo gemakkelijk in de slokdarm.
 Probeer bij overgewicht af te vallen.
 Zorg voor een goede stoelgang.
 De drogist of apotheker verkoopt middelen tegen brandend maagzuur en een opgeblazen gevoel.

Neem direct contact op met uw huisarts:
 als u maagklachten heeft en plotseling heftige pijn boven in de buik of achter het borstbeen krijgt;
 als u bloed overgeeft;
 als uw ontlasting zwart is.

Neem contact op met uw huisarts:
 als de klachten bij inspanning optreden en in rust weer overgaan;
 als u gedurende enkele weken elke dag maagklachten heeft;
 als de pijn of het branderige gevoel steeds erger wordt;
 als het eten moeilijk zakt;
 als u aanhoudend moet overgeven;
 als u dagelijks zelf gekochte maagmedicijnen nodig heeft.
 als u maagmedicijnen gebruikt en daarmee wilt stoppen; de huisarts kan u daarbij begeleiden.
 als u zonder reden in korte tijd vijf kilo afvalt.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## dandy

hey, ik heb al drie jaar last van maagklachten. De maagspecialist zegt dat ik een rokersmaag heb. Ik neem Alprazolam, Pantoprazol en Tempocol. Na de maaltijden neem ik een kauwtablet Maalox. Ik ben het beu, ik heb vaak een opgeblazen gevoel in mijn maag en ben vaak misselijk. Natuurlijk zult u zeggen : stop met roken..Ik ben inderdaad een roker maar kan/wil niet stoppen. Is er iemand die iets gelijkaardigs voorheeft ? Ik verwacht geen mirakels maar wil wel zoooooo graag verlost geraken van die vervelende maagklachten...

----------

